# Opinions on the SPOT Satellite Messenger?



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi
I'm considering getting a SPOT Satellite Messenger, but Cabela's has mixed reviews. Most of the complaints are that it doesn't get good service, which seems bizarre if it works on satellites.

Does anyone here have one and have actual field experience with it? Cabela's is offering it for free if you sign up for two years of service with the tracking feature ($300). That's a lot of money if it won't do what its advertised to do!

Any input here would be appreciated. Here's the website:
http://www.findmespot.com/en/

Thanks


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been thinking of getting a SPOT. Hate the thought of magpies screwing up my corpse piled up in a boulder field far off trail.

Note that even today's best GPS's still have signal problems in thick forests, deep canyons, and along sheer cliffs. In other words, in places you could hurt yourself or get lost.

Ah....??


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

You're right, but I seem to get a good GPS signal about everywhere I hunt around here, so I'm hoping it'd be the same for SPOT.

ANYONE have first hand experience with one? Or even know a friend who has used it? Or a cousin? Or a second-cousin twice removed?

Just want to hear that someone has in fact used one up in the hills here and had success with it.


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

This summer I worked for an agency (not to be named  ) and was supplied with a SPOT device due to the remoteness of most places I worked. I would "check in" every time I go to and left a work site. This would send an email to both my boss and wife with a link to a map with my exact location. IMHO it was fabulous because my wife never worried about where I was and if I was OK. Fortunately I never had to use the "help" or "911" feature and my unit was not equipped with the automatic tracking which I think is what Cabela's is offering.

Everywhere I went I always got a decent signal, however, it always took about 15-20 minutes to fully upload your coordinates. 

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

It only uses the gps to provide location the actual communication is on globalstars sat phone network.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

http://equipped.org/SPOT_ORSummer2007.htm

I have a SPOT and the unit is easy to use BUT the user page on their site is less than easy to use/update. The link above does a good job of analyzing the unit and its' shortcomings. The bottom line for me; I solo Bivy, my wife and children feel better with me using it, and that's sufficient motivation. 8)


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I ended up carrying it and using it a lot this fall, and my wife loved it. I also had my brother tied into the notifications, so he knew when I was going out and where I was so he could suffer through his work days daydreaming about being out in the mountains with me! We setup the help button so that it notified them when I got my deer (there is still the 911 button for REAL help). I think it was a good tool - not for me necessarily but for my family's sake since I go solo a lot. It was usually able to get out the messages.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the follow-up report Sako. Glad it worked out well for you. I may look into it being as I am not gettin' any younger and solo most of the time. ;-)


----------



## Stickboy (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a bit late but, I figured I would add a bit.

I looked pretty hard at the SPOT a year back. There were a bunch of folks that claimed it worked near flawless, and others that stated it was worthless. The human factor was more than likely the main problem. After looking at the SPOT in comparison to a full on PLB, I went PLB. THe inital cost was considerably more at $350 (No monthly). My main reason was if I have to push the big red button, I want to be 100% sure it is gonna function. What you don't get is the option to dial a second tier support network for a flat tire, but I can live with that.

It boils down to why you want the device, for me it was dialing in a rescue when I was unable to self rescue.
http://www.buy.com/prod/acr-2882-acr-aq ... 82118.html

Good luck


----------

